# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Marijuana and Lucid Dreaming

## DarThDreAmeR

To start off i'm not asking if smoking pot does or does not affect your dream recall because i know for a fact that it does...in a bad way..

I'm posting this thread wondering if there any other regular marijunana smokers who have trouble recalling their dreams that are active on this website.  Recently i've decided to induldge in the LD community again and hopefully experience some more lucids.  Now i can't really do that if i'm not getting any dream recall.  Most of the time i like to (almost need to) go to sleep high.  it pretty much crashes me out but always blacks all my dreams out too.  

So if you're having this problem too..explain

----------


## MattP

Yeah i use go to sleep stoned all the time, just because it gets the job done and well your high. I always woke up just feeling great, probably from all the good sleep but as for dreaming im not sure, Its probably because ur not focusing on dreams or dreaming for that matter. So yeah just try to focus more on dreaming...even tho ur high.

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

i'll try that but i read somewhere ( i think on this site a long time ago) that when you go to sleep high that it actually supresses your REM cycle which is the period where you have dreams basically..or atleast your most vivid dreams.  But i also discovered that if you go to sleep stoned for a while that if you don't for a couple days, you will have a REM rebound and your dreams will be even more vivid than normal.  I've experienced this once when i didn't have any pot for like a week and it was pretty great.
the only problem was that it was hard to get to sleep without getting high =[

----------


## MattP

Yeah thats most likely true, the only thing you could really do is experiment with it and see what happens.

----------


## Tarsier

Yeah I smoked weed every day for about a year and I had maybe 2 dreams in that whole period of time.

----------


## Schmaven

Taking naps high is the best way to dream.  I almost had a WILD after ripping some bong.  I was visualizing / drawing the alphabet in my head (imagining myself moving my arm and trying my damndest to see each letter in my head), from a to z, and once I got to z, I entered sleep paralysis, but then my gf moved around and I got distracted.  So I gave up on trying to WILD that night, but ended up having a lucid dream anyways.  I probably slept for an hour and a half.

My dream started with me in her bed, trying to sleep, then she came back from the bathroom, and then she came back from the bathroom again, so there were two of her.  I was like "holy shit, wtf!" then I realized I was dreaming.

----------


## DarThDreAmeR

so it sounds like some of you can relate to me i guess. i think i'm going to stop smoking for maybe 1 week again and see how much it affects my dream recall / rate of lucid dreams.

----------


## Iknownothing!

I used to be an avid pot smoker and rarely ever remembered my dreams.  Recently I've quit smoking and in only a week I've already had 2 lucid dreams and remembered just about each dream every night.

----------


## lucid4sho

Im glad you posted this. I recently cut back on smoking for lding and its been the best thing ever. It was soooo hard for me to cut back since I smoked alot everyday for the last 13 years. My biggest problem was the insomnia, weed is an amazing sleep aid and without it I get terrible insomnia. Fourtenately I realized that as long as I do a certain amount of exercise everyday I can sleep without it. With the extra energy I got from cutting back smoking, it became easy to exercise. I still smoke, but I only do it once or twice a week, which is what I remember telling myself I was going to do when I started 13 years ago in the first place =).  Since I cut back my lds have gotten insanely more frequent, vivid, longer, etc.  Weed is still my favorite drug of all time for lots of reasons, but now I understand that everything  comes at cost, even the miraculous marijuana. No drug can give you something for nothing, there is always a catch, with weed the catches are relatively benign, but still definitely substantial.

----------


## kaeraz

As a frequent pot smoker, I have mixed feelings about how my dreams are affected. I've stopped smoking pot for months at a time to see how it would affect my dream recall. I remember more dreams [I]per night[I] when I don't smoke, but that's not to say it's impossible to have dream recall when you smoke pot. I think it all depends on your mind frame. Smoking or not, I find that I remember the most dreams when I'm focused on it and think about it a lot daily as well as before I go to sleep. 

I know smoking can reduce your REM, but it's also entirely possible to have lucid dreams and dreams in general during non-REM sleep so don't let non-REM sleep discourage your herb lovers.  ::D:  I often have dreams immediately after falling asleep - even if I've smoked pot.

----------


## Shady

Ya I agree kaeraz, I've been a frequent smoker for a few years.. and I dont really remember any dreams in the last few years, except for the ones after I took an interest in LDing. Once I started working on my recall and stuff, it really has gotten progressively better. 

I dont believe my recall is anywhere near good/perfect, but I think if you pay enough attention to it you will be able to get more then enough recall to at least have a dream or two every night.

I will say that even the times I stop smoking for a few days, my recall spikes up.. and is much better, but its defiantly not impossible to LD if you smoke a little bud. I find its a great assistant during WILDs. Makes me just very relaxed, clear state of mind.. but its very possible to fall asleep early  :tongue2: 

I mean its a great motivator for some people to quit, but I found it just wasnt necessary for me. Smoking right before bed has just become to normal for me, love it.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Keep a dreamjournal! This is the key to gain awareness of dreams. When you do keep a dreamjournal, it doesn't matter that much if you smoked or not, it does effect dreamrecall, but when keeping a dreamjournal you will remember most anyway. I smoke often, and I can usually remember up to 3 dreams, unless I was really high. Smoking makes wilding really easy imo, you should try WILDing when high.. it's fast and easy, and your only enemy is concentration!

----------


## Lunica

I was gonna post about weed the other day. But thought best not.

Last week I had 3 LDs!!! and I was stoned when I went sleep. I find it helps me.

Also attempting WILD when stoned is amazing. My muscles relax within minutes. I normally always have a joint before I go to sleep. My dream recall is fine. 

I also had an LD the other week when drunk!! it only lasted a few minutes like but I was lucid! :]

----------


## lucid4sho

I forgot to mention that a huge factor in why marijuana suppresses lds for me is that I eat way more food, and that in its self really hinders my lds. Even when I haven't smoked, but happen to over eat, I notice a huge difference. But when I smoke I can't resist over eating. I eat 3 to 4 lbs of food a day on weed, without it I typically eat 1 to 1 1/2 lbs. So if marijuana doesn't greatly enhance your appetite like it does for me, then it might not be as big of a deal for you to cut back. But the difference for me has been amazing, since I cut back smoking theres no longer a question of will I have lds each night, its just how many and for how long.

----------


## on a lonely screen

that makes sense because i find that when i eat less i think clearer. when one's body isnt working to digest food, it greatly improves one's awareness and ability to understand, perfect for lucid dreaming. thats why i always go by the old saying to "eat breakfast for yourself, share lunch with a friend, and give your dinner to your enemy"

----------


## Bechillbro48

> that makes sense because i find that when i eat less i think clearer. when one\'s body isnt working to digest food, it greatly improves one\'s awareness and ability to understand, perfect for lucid dreaming. thats why i always go by the old saying to \"eat breakfast for yourself, share lunch with a friend, and give your dinner to your enemy\"



It\'s funny, I\'ve found that same thing to be true with myself. If I\'ve got an exam or a test or whatever, I actually don\'t eat a big breakfast ( the opposite of what is recommended ) and as a result I tend to be more focused.

----------


## punkstar

bein a tru OG from new jersey, i prolly smoke more weed in a day than a cigarette smoker does tobacco. being such a habitual smoker, it doesnt affect me in many ways.  i eat just as much usually, but i drink much more.  i usually drink some chocolate milk after my bedtime blunt. i go to sleep blazed as F*** and i still remember about 3-7 dreams a night, and sometimes more.  it also helps me get to sleep, as it does most people.  im an insomniac and maryjane has been helping me to sleep ever since i knew what it was.  the only thing in my mind that it hinders is my concentration in my dreams.  i have a great sense for telling dreams from reality, and end up DILD almost everynight.  the thing is, i basically have MAJOR A.D.D. in my dreams.  i think its the pot.  haha.  sometimes i end up gaining lucidity, forgetting about it, and re-gaining it later in the dream, but only to forget again that im dreaming...  hahaha.  so yea.  thats my input on weed and dreams.

----------


## Delta Moon

I am a frequint smoker. In order to remember my dreams but have marijuana effect me in a possitive way while I am in dream state I will smoke at the least an hour and a half before I'm going to sleep. I find your over the high and coming down, in which case your heavy and fall into sleep quickly. 

Helping your body feel heavy to induce a dream state is easier when your mildly high or burnt out. Although a few times I have slipped into a SP and found it hard to get out and shake the feeling. 

Sleeping immediatly after a session can mess with your dreams a little. Less makes sense in your actions. It's harder to see faces and remember conversations as well. Perhaps it's the finer details of your dreams thats missing.

If you do smoke right before bed  then I'd have something with vitamin C in it, this will perk your mind and sugar. Water always helps as well.

P.S. This is only my opinion.. everyone gets to their state differently.  :smiley:

----------


## NaturalLight322

Has anybody tripped and fallen asleep and had LDs. I'm reading carlos castaneda and apparently he used mushrooms on some of his students and focused them to lucid dream and it apparently tenfold then heightened state of awareness awareness. I would love to read someones experience if they have done it.

----------


## Lunica

> Has anybody tripped and fallen asleep and had LDs. I'm reading carlos castaneda and apparently he used mushrooms on some of his students and focused them to lucid dream and it apparently tenfold then heightened state of awareness awareness. I would love to read someones experience if they have done it.



I had a load of acid.. which didn't go too well.. but fell asleep and had the most intense realistic dream ever... which followed on with the story from my trip when I was awake. I kept waking up.. (I was in a hospital.. lol it went that bad)  and when I fell asleep the dream would follow on from real life. Which was crazy.

I think I'm gonna attempt a WILD next time I have some shrooms. I can imagine it would go well.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Cool, I've done shrooms a few times, and Im also reading Carlos Castaneda atm, i'm at the second book. I didn't know you could use shrooms to induce lucid dreams tho ^^ too bad you have to wait a whole month before the shrooms have some effect again

----------


## Lunica

> too bad you have to wait a whole month before the shrooms have some effect again




??

wha?

----------


## Jdog

god i hate these topics. there are so many of you pot smokers making these topics that all you have to do is go to the second page and bump one.

----------


## punkstar

> god i hate these topics. there are so many of you pot smokers making these topics that all you have to do is go to the second page and bump one.



no.  u still trip out from taking shrooms within the month.  its just the damage done to your brain if u take shrooms more than once a month is possible to be irreversible... so just dont be trippin on shrooms daily..  or weekly really.  haha

----------


## Seraphic8X

I smoke almost every day of the week and I find that I'll have the same dream recall ratio as if I haven't for a week or more. But what I do find is that it makes it so much harder to LD because I can't keep any form of concentration, let alone make the decision that I am dreaming.  ::?:

----------


## flipsid3

yeah i went through that as well
a while ago i was smoking 2-3 time a day and quite regularly before i went to sleep.  this was all before i joined dream views and began my LD ing trip, but i was completely empty in the dream department.  couldnt remember my dreams let alone remember if i had any at all.  then i cut down on my smoking, and it was hard to sleep well for a while, but i began to notice that my dream recall was improving.  i smoke about 4 times a week now (very minimal) and my dreams are not affected at all.  

thats how it went for me.  hope you can figure it out man!

----------


## Lunica

I was stoned before I slept last night. I got into sp in about 15mins. Its so easy when stoned.

Didn't lucid as I didn't carry it on. But had big vivid dreams.

I used to do shrooms every weekend. Acid.. something like if you have a tab then the next day you will need 2 for the same effect of 1 and so on.. Its acid you need a break with to get an effect.

----------


## ScroLL-X

You can build tolerance to both acid and shrooms, but that doesn't mean you can't trip the very next day, it just takes a little more. Tolerance usually lasts a few weeks at most unless you trip like it's your job.

----------


## Seraphic8X

> I was stoned before I slept last night. I got into sp in about 15mins. Its so easy when stoned.
> 
> Didn't lucid as I didn't carry it on. But had big vivid dreams.
> 
> I used to do shrooms every weekend. Acid.. something like if you have a tab then the next day you will need 2 for the same effect of 1 and so on.. Its acid you need a break with to get an effect.



That is generally what happens to me. Sleep real easy, sometimes a few minutes after I hit the sheets, and when I can remember the dream the next day its usually a long, vivid dream that seems like it took the whole night to unfold. But lucidity is out of the question at that point.

As for shrooms, I never had the opportunity to try to LD using them, seems like it could be a waste of money if you wanted to try and time it so that by the time you hit REM sleep, the trip kicked in. But you never know.

----------


## NaturalLight322

well if you ever got to the point that you could almost ld every time and you slept you would prob think mushrooms while sleeping would be a great experience

----------


## Archem

has anyone tried smoking IN their dreams? if your brain is familiar with the effects, you should be able to replicate them in the dream world...

----------


## punkstar

yes. i do lots of drugs in my dreams sometimes.  hahaha its much more fun while dreaming i think.... but i think thats just cuz i make myself feel REALLY REALLY fucked up... hahaha.  i love dreamss.///

----------


## Lunica

surprisingly I haven't I think I will be trying this next time :p

----------


## LucidRocker

cool =] yeh i smoke weed to and i really think that its all in your mind if u tell yourself that your dream recall is bad when u smoke then its going to be bad but if u tell yourself that u will remember then u will i just lie motionless noteven opening my eyes and then my brain starts thinking about what it was just doing(my dream) and i start remembering and keep my dream journal close to me and start writing still laying down =] i wonder if it will help me wild

----------


## LucidRocker

yeh man i saw this weed one time... omg like if u see my little avatar picture well imagine that but all those white and orange hairs like hella thick and just huge and colorful and fuck like pink and blues and shit and i was just like are we gonna smoke yet chillin in some backyard i dont know where it was and i guess we had got sooo high cause they were like dude we already smoked like 10 min ago haha i was soo fucked up

----------


## VoyageurNocturne

For me, I noticed that if I smoke on a regular basis, but in moderate quantities, I eventually get used to it and start dreaming again even if I smoke. It is possible to dream on pot but you need to find the right balance. Its easy to oversmoke for nothing. Find a good dose for you (depending on the weed too) and go to bed when you would be ready to smoke again. You'll have dreams and they will be wierder an deeper than usual.

----------


## reality<LDs

> I forgot to mention that a huge factor in why marijuana suppresses lds for me is that I eat way more food, and that in its self really hinders my lds. Even when I haven't smoked, but happen to over eat, I notice a huge difference. But when I smoke I can't resist over eating. I eat 3 to 4 lbs of food a day on weed, without it I typically eat 1 to 1 1/2 lbs. So if marijuana doesn't greatly enhance your appetite like it does for me, then it might not be as big of a deal for you to cut back. But the difference for me has been amazing, since I cut back smoking theres no longer a question of will I have lds each night, its just how many and for how long.




Dude imagine if you completely stopped smokin weed. You'd master LDing in like a week!

----------


## EchoSun13

> To start off i'm not asking if smoking pot does or does not affect your dream recall because i know for a fact that it does...in a bad way..
> 
> I'm posting this thread wondering if there any other regular marijunana smokers who have trouble recalling their dreams that are active on this website.  Recently i've decided to induldge in the LD community again and hopefully experience some more lucids.  Now i can't really do that if i'm not getting any dream recall.  Most of the time i like to (almost need to) go to sleep high.  it pretty much crashes me out but always blacks all my dreams out too.  
> 
> So if you're having this problem too..explain



I sleep stoned alot, But days where I don't smoke before bed I remember better, But if you are the type who doesn't like not smoking then don't stop keep a DJ and maybe it will improve..It did for me.

----------


## TopographicOceans

I have had about 8 LDs so far, 4 of them happened on nights I have smoked. Also weird, it seems that my dream recall is much better with weed. It helps my dreams but not my reality.

----------


## smcmaho

I smoke pot about every week or two weeks and my dream recall is fine. I remember 7-10 dreams a week. And have been having more lucids with the MILD technique.

----------


## ItsNags

Well Marijuana decreases REM, though im not sure why. It appears to have very similar effects to serotonin for sleep. Marijuana does not produce serotonin but it does produce melotonin (serotonin is the precursor to melotonin). 

The loss of REM will make less dreams occur, but the dream you do have after you smoke will likely be vivid and longer in duration because of the boost of dopamine your brain receives from thc. 

You may have a harder time remembering dreams also because of the affect of on the cannabinoid receptors on the axon terminals in the hippocampus.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

When I smoke a lot, I have hell of a hard time remembering my dreams. But the times that I do remember my dreams, they are usually very weird crazy dreams, but good nonetheless.





> has anyone tried smoking IN their dreams? if your brain is familiar with the effects, you should be able to replicate them in the dream world...



Yeah Ive definitely smoked pot (2x), been drunk and done a line of high grade coke in my dreams. The interesting thing is, Ive smoked pot, been drunk and done amphetamines before but Ive never done coke, yet I felt all the effects that I know of from coke (numbness of the face, racing heart beat, sudden onset/rush of euphoria, etc.). I guess that my brain just interpreted what it would feel like to be on that drug based on the knowledge I have on it.

----------


## The Scrybe

Just out of interest is it weed you guys are smoking or skunk? There seems to be alot of confusion over the two these days. I was a serious skunk smoker for about two years and it affected my ability to dream (let alone LD) pretty strongly, I did not remember any of my dreams and usually woke up with a headache. I gave up on skunk (which is a class A drug over here in England) and started smoking weed instead (which is class B/C). I find that smoking weed helps me to LD, in fact it helps me focus on singular things in general. Of course I accept that drugs affect people differently and do not expect my case to be the same as anyone elses. It is purely out of curiosity that I ask...

----------


## PSPSoldier534

Is there anyone here who _doesn't_ do drugs?

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Just out of interest is it weed you guys are smoking or skunk? There seems to be alot of confusion over the two these days. I was a serious skunk smoker for about two years and it affected my ability to dream (let alone LD) pretty strongly, I did not remember any of my dreams and usually woke up with a headache. I gave up on skunk (which is a class A drug over here in England) and started smoking weed instead (which is class B/C). I find that smoking weed helps me to LD, in fact it helps me focus on singular things in general. Of course I accept that drugs affect people differently and do not expect my case to be the same as anyone elses. It is purely out of curiosity that I ask...



Im pretty sure skunk falls under the category of weed. But weed can be broken down into two categories: Indica and Sativa; of course there can be crosses of the two. Indica is known for giving people more of the sleepy, laid back kind of high when Sativa is known for giving people more of an energized high.

For me, marijuana helps me to have more vivid, bizarre dreams _only_ if I can remember them; I rarely remember them because THC impairs short term memory and reduces REM sleep (both of which affect dream recall).

----------


## NightoftheLivingShred

I'm pretty sure I've smoked every day for at least the past 5 years or so. The only off days I remember are resin days, when I resorted to scraping my bowl. Weed is part of my life, just as much as eating, breathing, and shredding. I've never had a lucid dream but when I feel motivated enough I can easily remember a good amount of my dreams, sometimes more than one in a night. Never attained 100% lucidity, but I've been trying off and on to do it for years and years with no luck, and I doubt its the pot.

LSDreaming is always great times, but if you are in the great atmosphere of a hippie music festival you don't even need to go to sleep to feel like you're in a dream.

Over the summer I ingested molly, coke, 13 hits of acid, an eighth of mushroom, hard alcohol, wine, beers, hash, and all kinds of headie weed over the course of a two day music festival.

----------


## eyesofthemirror

> Also attempting WILD when stoned is amazing. My muscles relax within minutes. I normally always have a joint before I go to sleep. My dream recall is fine.  :]



I've also found that the more relaxed the muscles are, the easier it is to lucid dream.....however sometimes I think it can get people stuck in SP. Does maryjane help or not?..hmmm. I think lucid dreaming has a lot to do with our ability to hold our awareness while we fall asleep...and or also becoming aware right? so, actually, a few times I have held my awareness from the time before LD (awake) right through to the LD....in this way, dream recall, and Reality checks are not necessary. So, sometimes pot jams people into their heads and they loose touch with everything else that is going on...in this way, it the pot is not helping. However, an effective technique I have used to atain lucidity immediately from waking life (awake,while lying down) is to watch the random thoughts that rapidly shoot through the brain before sleep. If pot helps one to become a watcher of these thoughts instead of being taken by them...then it is an aid. 

If anything, pot has negatively effected my awareness....pretty much at all times...not that I think it is a bad thing at all,....but, it seems to be something I am no longer interested in now that I have much greater responsibilities, simply because I couldn't enjoy it,...I'd just be worried all the time about forgetting my responsibilities, or whatever.

----------


## SpecialInterests

I rarely ever recall dreams when I go to bed high. If I'm trying to attain lucidity, or even trying to attain dream recall after I wake up I can't go to bed high.

----------


## Xander_Fitz

Ok first of all, weed has no effect on my dreaming its about doing the WBTB EVERYTIME you sleep, try to hit the hay early so your not as tired, i smoke weed everyday, i've got ... lets just say a never ending suply... and i have about 8 spliffs a day.... i go to bed earlier , wake up about 5 hours after because i set my alarm just rite... then sometimes i have FA's but i do alwlays have dreams...

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Im testing that theory right now. I got up about four and an hours of sleep and smoked a spliff. Not too much but just enough to get the job done. Now Im about to try a WILD to see how smoking will affect it.

----------


## Xander_Fitz

> Im testing that theory right now. I got up about four and an hours of sleep and smoked a spliff. Not too much but just enough to get the job done. Now Im about to try a WILD to see how smoking will affect it.



let me know how it went  :smiley:

----------


## Metronome

> To start off i'm not asking if smoking pot does or does not affect your dream recall because i know for a fact that it does...in a bad way..
> 
> I'm posting this thread wondering if there any other regular marijunana smokers who have trouble recalling their dreams that are active on this website.  Recently i've decided to induldge in the LD community again and hopefully experience some more lucids.  Now i can't really do that if i'm not getting any dream recall.  Most of the time i like to (almost need to) go to sleep high.  it pretty much crashes me out but always blacks all my dreams out too.  
> 
> So if you're having this problem too..explain



I had and have that problem. All I do is smoke weed all day. It's a problem for a dreamer because it fucks up your head. Unfortunately, just like if you're going to spit some game or explain something, when you're dreaming, you want to keep a clear head. Just like you might be able to convince a girl to take off her pants while you're high, or get your point across while you're high, you'd have been better off if you didn't toke up before hand. it's the same with lucid dreams... It can be done, it's just more difficult and you're more likely to fuck up. 

But i do okay with it and I burn my fair share of green. In fact, I'm gonna go smoke a bowl right now.

----------


## 22fcms

When I was smoking pretty much every day, it was a lot harder to remember dreams.  When I started doing regular tolerance breaks though, going to sleep high made dream recall a fair bit easier.  Just my two cents

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> let me know how it went



I had some pretty interesting results actually. First, I noticed that marijuana didnt assist my attempts at WILDing in any way. This was probably b/c I had been up for about 1&1/2 hours (which is way too long for me) before trying to WILD. Another thing that interfered with my WILD was the fact that it increased my heart rate. My heart was going just a little bit too fast for me to be able to slow my breathing down enough to fall asleep.

But on a positive note: I did notice some "reverse-complimentary" effects. Meaning that my attempts at WILDing significantly increased the marked relaxation that I was already feeling from the weed. I noticed that I felt a lot better while laying down completely motionless while high, than I did while I was up walking around. 

So Im definitely going to try this again but without staying up as long as I did before going back to sleep.

----------

